# 1/18 late model bodies



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

i need a new1/18 late model body post pictures and price thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

go online and order one there like around 20 bucks for a clear one.


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

go to ebay just ordered new mccallister body for mini late model 2 for about$40


----------

